# Who is your celebrity crush?



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2017)

Who is your celebrity crush?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 7, 2017)

jennifer aniston
monica bellucci


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 7, 2017)

sam elliot


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 7, 2017)

kurt russell.....fucking hateful 8 was killer...


----------



## Valerie (Nov 7, 2017)

Ravi


----------



## martybegan (Nov 7, 2017)

Kelly Brook


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 7, 2017)

drifter said:


> Who is your celebrity crush?


How are you defining "celebrity?"


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Who is your celebrity crush?
> ...



Whatever celebrity means to the person who answers the question.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 7, 2017)

drifter said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


I don't know if Tucker Carlson has achieved celebrity status yet but if so,


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 7, 2017)

AquaAthena said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


You just want to apply his makeup...


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 7, 2017)

Who's that broad that plays the Mom in the porn movies on Porn Hub?


----------



## mdk (Nov 7, 2017)

Jensen Ackles


----------



## fncceo (Nov 7, 2017)

Mayim Bialik


----------



## OldLady (Nov 7, 2017)

drifter said:


> Who is your celebrity crush?


It has always been and will always be Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 7, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Mayim Bialik


That's cause she dresses so cheaply.....


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 7, 2017)

OldLady said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Who is your celebrity crush?
> ...


He's always been a fav of mine but not near as much as Leonard Nimoy as Spock...


----------



## fncceo (Nov 7, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Mayim Bialik
> ...



She's a homegirl... and has PhD in Neuroscience... and has two great kids ... as well as playing one of the greatest characters on TV.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 7, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


She's from your home?


----------



## Compost (Nov 7, 2017)

Robert Shaw


----------



## fncceo (Nov 7, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> She's from your home?



Judaically speaking, yes...


----------



## OldLady (Nov 7, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


He was great; bones had some good ones, too.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 7, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


He was in several "Oaters" from the 1950's also, one film noir movie he made early in his career was rather dry and dead....


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 7, 2017)

What about drifter ?


----------



## Dalia (Nov 7, 2017)

Neil Dudgeon


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2017)

vincent d'onofrio


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 7, 2017)

There are three - I believe in spreading myself around...


----------



## AntiTrump (Jan 3, 2019)

Peyton list


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 19, 2019)

Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Mortimer (Apr 13, 2019)

Kathy Perry


----------



## Vastator (Apr 13, 2019)

Maria Brink- Lead Singer of “In This Moment”.
Easily the sexiest, hardest rocking woman in rock history.


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 13, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


why does tucker always look like hes having a bad bowel movement????


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## impuretrash (Apr 13, 2019)

I'd let this Russian subvert my democracy any day


----------

